# Babies with Mites?



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

Mmkay, so I was checking over my babies today, and I noticed some brown specks on them. Figured it was dust from the bedding, until it moved o.o. They're scritching a little bit, but not overly much. I figured it was because their fur was coming through.

They're a week and a half old.

These 'mites' are large enough to see with the naked eye, and appear to have little wings. Lice maybe? I could catch them between two finger nails and pop them. They're teeny tiny, I only found a couple.

Can I give the bubs and Mummies a tiny dab of Beaphor spot on? I've been keeping the Mummies up to date, until they were pregnant. They did have some timothy hay which is where I think any mites will have come from :roll:. Or I did also get a new hammie. Sigh...


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I hate when my babies get cooties!

I have used Iver-On on pinkies and fuzzies; one has to be very precise and give only a wee bit; but I know you could manage it. I've also used something called De-Flea,http://www.petco.com/product/12136/Natural-Chemistry-De-Flea-Pet-and-Bedding-Spray.aspx which is a spray that I soak a paper towel with and then sort of roll the bubs around in it. Between the toes is a favorite hiding spot for tiny crawlies, so I pay special attention to them. In years past, I've wondered why pinkies in some litters were losing their toes, and I suspect now that it was an accident in the process of mom trying to remove the mites.

I didn't know there were flying pests that could infest mousies. I'm a little alarmed by the thought.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

lice don't have wings,neither do fleas but the way they move can give the impression of flying in short jerky spurts.If you can catch and crack them then it sounds more like fleas.Treatments will kill any of the crawlies though.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

The length of time a litter is in the nest, are they not more suseptable too get fleas?You cant exactly change the bedding or spray the nest can you.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

I have changed the bedding and cage materials after babies are 3 days old and mom is settled in. I've treated babies and pinkies when they're eyes weren't open yet by spraying 5 parts diluted Iver-on in a spray bottle on them. One quick squirt got all the babies in a pile. I can spray the bedding with the mixture too but I don't do that too often cause I usually clean and disinfect the tanks, then add the bedding, then spray the mice, then put everyone back home.

I don't know how effective the treatment is because I've only used this as preventative and so far haven't seen mites or parasites yet. I can tell you it doesn't seem to harm them at all though.


----------

